# Check out new 5 dollar arboreal set up



## SCTarantula (Aug 17, 2013)

Picked these up at Wal Mart for 5 dollars a piece. Just drilled holes in the sides. I love the vacuum suction top that doesn't disturb the T when in need to get in. I also like the fact that they are stackable. 5 inches wide and deep. 8 inches tall. Great size for my 1 to 4 inch juvenile Poecis.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice! One small suggestion, you might want to add a few holes on the bottom (above the substrate line) to promote some cross ventilation. Other than that....yea those are nice containers for $5. I have one with weird dimensions (4x4x6) that i wished was deeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 17, 2013)

They are nice you got a good deal.


----------



## dcsnowrider (Aug 19, 2013)

nice find!


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 19, 2013)

Can you tell me what kind of containers those are? Like the brand if you know? I'd really like to try this myself.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Aug 19, 2013)

I use those for sugar... But great for Ts apparently!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! Much less expensive than those xox POP containers I like at Bed, Bath and Beyond! Hope my Walmart has them. :biggrin:


----------



## SCTarantula (Aug 24, 2013)

The brand is Better Homes. Here is a picture of the enclosure complete.


----------



## Dr Acula (Aug 24, 2013)

stewstew8282 said:


> Very nice! One small suggestion, you might want to add a few holes on the bottom (above the substrate line) to promote some cross ventilation. Other than that....yea those are nice containers for $5. I have one with weird dimensions (4x4x6) that i wished was deeper.


+1

Especially if you're using them for poecis. Nice grab though, kind of a pun that the brandname is 'Better Homes'


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 24, 2013)

Doesn't the top loose the suction once you drill the holes?


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Doesn't the top loose the suction once you drill the holes?


No thay still keep suction, cause they have a band of rubber around the lid to secure it in place.


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah ok. I have passed in these a number of times because I thought the lid would be loose. 
Might have to try some the next time I'm there.


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 26, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Ah ok. I have passed in these a number of times because I thought the lid would be loose.
> Might have to try some the next time I'm there.


I passed them up before, then thought I would buy one, drill holes in it, Lucky it worked well.


----------

